# Fair Price for '95 S14



## JimmyJames (Feb 3, 2004)

I know you guys must get alot of these theads but I really need an opinion on this. I'm looking at a '95 5spd S14 wit 120k miles on it. Apex N1 turbo muffler with 3" header back pipes. Hotshot header. Needs a new catalytic converter (not expensive I know) and the front bumper is a little chipped up. Other than that the car is fine.  Nice leather interior, security system, power locks, power windows, CD player. Exhaust looks a little rusted. . . . I can get it for $5800. The blue book value is something like $4300 for a private party sale. I understand the blue book can be inaccurate when it comes to sporty cars so I need to know from you guys is this a fair price to pay? I don't think I left out any important details... Thanks for your help.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

JimmyJames said:


> I know you guys must get alot of these theads but I really need an opinion on this. I'm looking at a '95 5spd S14 wit 120k miles on it. Apex N1 turbo muffler with 3" header back pipes. Hotshot header. Needs a new catalytic converter (not expensive I know) and the front bumper is a little chipped up. Other than that the car is fine. Nice leather interior, security system, power locks, power windows, CD player. Exhaust looks a little rusted. . . . I can get it for $5800. The blue book value is something like $4300 for a private party sale. I understand the blue book can be inaccurate when it comes to sporty cars so I need to know from you guys is this a fair price to pay? I don't think I left out any important details... Thanks for your help.


so to recap its got and aftermarket exhaust its a 95';120k miles and hearders and all of the power inside stuff hmm i give it 3000-3750 no more then 4000 cuz you can find 95 with stuff like that for less then 3000G


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

somewhat high mile for that amountn of miles. find one thing wrong and nitpick it until they lower the price. 3000G? thats $3000000 right? i hope you can find one for less than that!


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

Around here it wouldnt go for more than $3400, even though it probably has a good 50,000 left on that motor if it hasn't been used to try to drift every freakin korner by some rice boy.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> somewhat high mile for that amountn of miles. find one thing wrong and nitpick it until they lower the price. 3000G? thats $3000000 right? i hope you can find one for less than that!


Well thats whati would pay; i mean you can go for more but personally i dont like the 95's if i bought one it would have to be the S13 or S15 thats why i wouldnt pay 4G for it but then again there is always conversions.............


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

s13 pwns you.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I would say get them down to 4500 and take it. And yes...



kaptainkrollio said:


> s13 pwns you.


----------



## evilsil (Mar 10, 2004)

i got my 95 240 base w/ power everything, sunroof, and LSD, everything but the 5 lug setup for 2700. look around you might find a better deal. :thumbup:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

s14 for about 2k in usd with sr20det. stock. 2000+ dollars. 






oh wait, that's only in japan, my bad.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

evilsil said:


> i got my 95 240 base w/ power everything, sunroof, and LSD, everything but the 5 lug setup for 2700. look around you might find a better deal. :thumbup:


Wow now that is a deal evilsil, as for getting your 95 how much do you want that certain car i would say $4,000 isnt bad, maintenance of the car would be a big factor to me also if it was garage kept. that just my opinion


----------

